# Question About CZ 82



## necrofuhrer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just bought a CZ 82 chambered for 9x18 mak. Now I heard from a guy at the store where I bought it that this gun will chamber .380 ACP but I'm very skeptical. I've never heard of this feature before and it sounds a bit etchy. Is this guy just a gun tard or is there a grain of truth in what he said?


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Just goin by the pictures I've seen of the two calibers side by side they are amazingly close in size, but I would be really skeptical of trying that. I just got a CZ 83 and looked at the 82, but the dealer said the 9x18 was a bit harder to find.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

380 bore dia... .355
9mm mak dia .364

don't do it.

win,S&B,fed,wolf and pri make mak rounds.midway carries it in stock.
pete


----------

